

Show HN: Find the fastest route via a place - FriedPickles
http://www.road.li

======
nthitz
Can it be modified to support more than one "via place"? And what if I don't
really care about the order I visit each location, but just want to minimize
total length?

~~~
XaspR8d
It's rare that I like something both as a joke and as a real feature request.

------
dbarlett
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6322875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6322875)

~~~
FriedPickles
I reposted because I've made some improvements and open sourced it since then.

------
AndrewKemendo
I tested going from my house, to a pizza joint, to work with both your site
and with google and got the same result. The only difference is that google
gave me a straight forward total time, while I have to do the math on your
site and its a smaller map.

I think what separates your service from what google does is that it embeds
the search in your route - so that I can choose between different places along
the route, which is cool. I know I am always wanting to know what is the best
place to stop for food along my route home that I haven't tried and it is a
bit cumbersome with the way google is set up.

I would make that much clearer up front in how yours is different than google
because I got the same "result" after I selected the place I wanted. As it is
you are focusing on telling people about the result, rather than the options
along the route, which is the real service.

------
lucb1e
I was just testing OsmAnd, this fits in nicely. So I try the same route...

> Roadli currently only supports trips shorter than 300 km

Okay great. So basically you made something that can do less than Google Maps,
TomTom and OsmAnd can? Especially if you include the option to add an N number
of waypoints.

------
jmzbond
This is cool. I'd love to see via multiple places, since I'm sometimes
borrowing a car for an hour and optimizing for running as many errands as I
can (e.g., dry cleaners, grocery store, hardware store), and it would be great
if they were all close.

------
Fogest
Can't I just add the destination of a McDonalds or something to my route in
Google Maps? I don't see the need for this?

~~~
paulbaumgart
This gives you the McDonalds that minimizes the overall distance traveled.

~~~
Fogest
But Google Maps, especially Google Now can tell me the closest one.

~~~
xur17
True, but this is useful if you want to stop somewhere along the way
somewhere. For example, I've had a few instances where I wanted to stop by a
store on the way home from work. This would find the best one to stop at on
the way home. Google Maps just shows me the closest one to my current location
- I don't really care where it is, or when I stop at it, as long as it is on
my way home.

~~~
Fogest
Ah okay, I see your point. That does make sense then!

